# Update Cypripedium Debile



## Dido (Apr 28, 2010)

Here are photos of it in full bloom:

Debile
URL=http://img402.imageshack.us/i/debile1.jpg/]




[/URL]

The flower 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Here another Photos of some Cyps just in bloom.

Flavum:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And a Red Franchetii:


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow great Cyps, especially the franchetii!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 28, 2010)

nice job, they are all beautiful


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow, that debile is tiney, thanx for posting all the cyps.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 28, 2010)

If you can get _C. debile_ to come up year are year in your garden, you have done something - they are tough to maintain long term in my experience. So, congrats! I love that blunt nosed _C. franchetii_ too - a real cutie!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 28, 2010)

Cute, and so tiny!


----------



## Rick (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow.

Very cool! The debile could be the Mexi of the Cyp world.


----------



## Dido (Apr 29, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> If you can get _C. debile_ to come up year are year in your garden, you have done something - they are tough to maintain long term in my experience. So, congrats! I love that blunt nosed _C. franchetii_ too - a real cutie!



I still think a not dry condition and lot of water in the summer and than...
The soil is a soil Mix of vulcanic material and soil Mix for azalee. 
In the same soil I grow my formosanum. And I trhink they like cold and not to dry winters. Like Japonicum and formosanum. 
I heard shikogu garden is very succesfull with it. There was this year a lot of imports. 
This plant if you see has 2 growth. Last year in autum i divided it, for better and faster growth. The part I cut down, just started to look outside, so hopefully it will start growing like this one. :wink:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 29, 2010)

Dido said:


> I still think a not dry condition and lot of water in the summer and than...
> The soil is a soil Mix of vulcanic material and soil Mix for azalee.
> In the same soil I grow my formosanum. And I trhink they like cold and not to dry winters. Like Japonicum and formosanum.
> I heard shikogu garden is very succesfull with it. There was this year a lot of imports.
> This plant if you see has 2 growth. Last year in autum i divided it, for better and faster growth. The part I cut down, just started to look outside, so hopefully it will start growing like this one. :wink:



Definitely no dry periods for this one! I've tried it in pots thus far and this fall I'll get a few more and try them out in a woodland bed. They should do better there. You are brave dividing your plant. If I had one growing well, I wouldn't dare touch it. They are so small and produce so few roots.


----------



## Dido (Apr 29, 2010)

To be honest Tom it was the first time I divided it over 4 years now. And I still have a bad feeling that I did it, for the same reson as you.

But I seen something intresting in your post of japonicum which is the same 
with Debile. My first ones I get and lose, are all brown or darker roots like normal cyps. This one I collected at the breeder in england, and when put it out the pot I saw a small nearly white root. I was thinking I have soemthing else, but he told me you are right with that one. And you see it was still nearly white when I tooked it out of soil last autum. 
The same with the bardolphilum nearly white/creamy roots, from this seller and you see they are growing. 
But this guy is not allways right, you see it is the same one I baught my farreri which turned out as a franchetii.


----------



## Dido (May 16, 2010)

For this which may intrest it. 

If taken a closer look at the flower and taken a photo. 

find it interesting. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SlipperFan (May 16, 2010)

Tiny, and very interesting!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 16, 2010)

Pretty cool! Now if it were only just a tad larger and held itself properly! Honestly though, I still love this little plant.


----------



## Dido (May 17, 2010)

Hopefully the pollen for which i cutted it did work. 
The flavum makes a pot and it is still green. 
So in another 30 days I will send it to my laboratory, and he has to do the rest. 
Hopefully more seeds, than my first new Hybrids this year.


----------



## goldenrose (May 18, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Pretty cool! Now if it were only just a tad larger and held itself properly! Honestly though, I still love this little plant.


It is cute, adorable, interesting! Hybridizers don't seem to have a problem adding size, is holding itself up properly another story?


----------



## toddybear (May 18, 2010)

Sweet!


----------

